# Know Your Temps : TrolleyDave



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed
prowler_
Gore
pitman
R2DJ
Domination
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Ellie
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Scott-105
Law
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Dark Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
[M]artin
RoxasisSora
Toni Plutonij
phoenixgoddess27





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *TrolleyDave
*


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 15, 2010)

Heya Dave!

First?

How's life?

Any good Xbox games you've obtained recently?

Are you going to be getting Fable 3?

If so, would you like to play me?

Oh, what about Fallout New Vegas?

Canada > England?

ifish?

That's all for now. Mind if I ask more later?

Bye?


----------



## Devin (Oct 15, 2010)

Ello?
Will there be more KYT sessions?
Did Scott post before me?
Pi, or Cake?
Is the cake a lie?
Why is the cake a lie?
Do you have a XBOX 360?
Will you add me?

TY.


----------



## monkat (Oct 15, 2010)

I love you?

How are you?
Are you a dinosaur?
Am _I_ a dinosaur?
Are important sacrifices really necessary in successful relationships?

How are you doing?
Can I have some mac+cheese?
Favorite type of true nut?
Did you know that mine are brazil nuts?

What's your favorite narcotic?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
You know the Cat Boy?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Where am I?
Yes or no?
What do you call it?
If you could, would you?
Do you fear me?
Love me?
Love me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me or me?
Me?
More questions?
Where are you?
Where am I?
Didn't I ask that already?
Can I ask the same question twice?
Can I ask more questions?
More of them?
Team speak?
No speak?
No questions?
How do I make a question?
So where are the skills to make a question?
How do I make 2+2=5?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Heya Dave! *Alwight Scott!*
> 
> First? *Usually I go to the bog when I first get up.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know who I am? (I think you do )

If so, what is your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

?
?
:trolley:? (Oh, I wonder how this one will go...)
:toni:?
k7:?
Widdly Scuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are 10 types of people. List both.

Dave sets up Dave's KYT. Soon Dave will close Dave's KYT. What happens if Dave does not answer all the questions before having to close Dave's KYT?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hiya, TrolleyDave!

So how've ya been as of late? (As if four more people didn't just ask this question already)

How would you describe yourself?
Do you enjoy cartoons?

What's your "Game of the Now"?
What's your "Movie of the Now"?
What's your "Read of the Now"?

What's your "Game of the Forever"?
What's your "Movie of the Forever"?
What's your "Read of the Forever"?

Is there anything coming up that you're totally stoked about?
In contrast, is there anything you're totally dreading? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's one thing in society that you just can't identify with?
What's one thing about society that you wholeheartedly embrace? 

Thanks for your time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonus!


Spoiler



How do you feel about all this commotion over Super Scribblenauts on the 'Temp?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I love you? *Is that a trick question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2010)

What on earth are you going to do to occupy your time after KYT is done for a while?
Is England a safer place due to a lack of guns, or is America safer because of all their guns?
Does camera surveillance create security, or merely the illusion of security?
Where are the words "klaatu barada nikto" best used?
What is a reasonable age to allow children to begin using the internet? 
Why aren't you using this sexy avataur yet? (No I didn't misspell that)
Better special skill: Flying, or wall-walking?
Would it be better to live in the far future, or the far past? 
Twilight Zone or Outer Limits? 
What would you choose for your last meal?
What is (are) your favorite s? 
When given a chance in a game, do you play good or evil? 
What is the best invention since sliced bread? 
A twist on an old question: What drugs should _not_ be legalized? 
Best season of the year? 
If a rooster lays an egg at the center of a two-sided roof, which way will it roll off?
What is the nastiest thing you've ever put in your mouth? (not necessarily voluntarily)
If tasked with launching a pumpkin as though it were artillery, would you utilize a catapult, a trebuchet, or an air cannon?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 15, 2010)

But Dave, why no love for the Cat Boy?
Is he not cute enough?
Can I keep asking as many random questions as I want?
One day, a person went to horse racing area, Instead of counting the number of human and horses, he instead counted 74 heads and 196 legs. Yet he knew the number of humans and horses there. How did he do it, and how many humans and horses are there? 
What would happen if you rolled your face on the keyboard?
If you knew me would you buy me a drink?
Could we one day learn how to fly?
Are kids getting stupider these days?
Did you get the new questions I asked you?


----------



## sergster1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello?
How you doing?
Mudkip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you love me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Herpity derpity derp?
Whats worse then a 10 dead babies stapled to 10 trees?
Are you scared of me?
Am i cool?
Are you cool?
WH3N 1S 73H 5UP3R 5CR1BBL3N4UTS C0M1N6 0U7?
Smush Smush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Orange Crush?
When will the world end?
Do you like waffles? 
When i grow up will i be able to fly?
Where is the money hidden?
Should i stop asking questions now?
Objection?
How will we stop the pokenoobs/nintendo fanboys when Pokemon Black/White is released in english and 3DS is released?
Is this the end?
Whut Whut? In the butt butt?
KTHXBAI?


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 15, 2010)

O hey thur.
How'd you get your name? (Referring to the "Trolley" part)
Favorite Console?
Least favorite Game series? 
Favorite Game series?
DS or PSP?
What do you think of the 3Ds so far?
What's the dumbest question you've ever been asked?
Megaman or Megaman X?
Any games you're currently excited for?

And now I'm done yo.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

inb4Dave'spostansweringmyquestions?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do you know who I am? (I think you do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joktan (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey!!!
Whats in your fridge that you really want to eat?
How many times do you brush your teeth a day?
Will you play resident evil 5 with me?
Will you play halo 3 with me?
Will I ever be in the know your temps thing?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Dave sets up Dave's KYT. Soon Dave will close Dave's KYT. What happens if Dave does not answer all the questions before having to close Dave's KYT? *Then Vulpes beats me with a wicker stick until the laws of physics change and the thread magically re-opens.*


Power abuse at its finest?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 15, 2010)

Who you calling geezer, geezer?

I may get the new Fallout game, but I want Fable sooo badly. What should I do?

Do you ever abuse your modly powers?

Give me some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will be payed, of course.

Want some pineapple express?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=3202252:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:35 AM:name=Vulpes Abnocto)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Vulpes Abnocto @ Oct 15 2010, 01:35 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202252"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><b>Vulpes! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /></b>
What on earth are you going to do to occupy your time after KYT is done for a while? <b>I've been toying with the idea of setting up a politically motivated blog called "If I was Prime Minister".  I'm keen on setting up a political party to be honest.</b>
Is England a safer place due to a lack of guns, or is America safer because of all their guns? <b>Unfortunately these days Britain is full of guns. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />  On a street level anyway.  England is still a safer than place than America, but it's not due to a lack of guns.  It's more down to the average Brit being less aggressive, arrogant and selfish than the average American.  Even though we've become more like the capitalism of America, we've been a socialist country for long enough where the older generation still holds those ideals.</b>
Does camera surveillance create security, or merely the illusion of security? <b>Merely the illusion of security.  I've seen very few successful prosecutions come about because of camera surveillance.</b>
Where are the words "klaatu barada nikto" best used? <b>The resting place of the Necromonicon.</b>
What is a reasonable age to allow children to begin using the internet? <b>With supervision I'd say as soon as they can read.  Without supervision around 14.</b>
Why aren't you using this sexy avataur yet? (No I didn't misspell that) <b>It's already causing me enough confusion! lol  I mistakenly told _Chaz_ off for double posting when he actually hadn't! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/blush.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="blush.gif" /></b>
Better special skill: Flying, or wall-walking? <b>Flying, as with flying you could give the illusion of wall walking as well.</b>
Would it be better to live in the far future, or the far past? <b>I would say the far past, I don't see the future going so well for mankind.</b>
Twilight Zone or Outer Limits?  <b>Oooh you bastard, how could you make me pick between the two!  I'd say Twilight Zone, but only just.  Although none of the remakes, only the classics.</b>
What would you choose for your last meal? <b>I've never actually thought about that!  I'd stick with Rowlands I think, it suits me well.</b>
What is (are) your favorite quote(s)?  <b>
“Every reasonable human being should be a moderate Socialist.” - Thomas Mann
"Conquer the angry man by love. Conquer the ill-natured man by goodness. Conquer the miser with generosity. Conquer the liar with truth." - The Dhammapada
"Strength does not come from physical capacity. It comes from an indomitable will." - Mahatma Gandhi
"Great minds discuss ideas; average minds discuss events; small minds discuss people." - Eleanor Roosevelt
"Any people that would give up liberty for a little temporary safety deserves neither liberty nor safety." - Benjamin Franklin
"The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing." - Edmund Burke.
</b>

When given a chance in a game, do you play good or evil? <b>I usually play good, although will always play through at least once with evil.</b>
What is the best invention since sliced bread?  <b>The internet.</b>
A twist on an old question: What drugs should <i>not</i> be legalized? <b>Heroin, Crack, Meth (and alot of prescription drugs should be criminalised!)</b>
Best season of the year? <b>Summer, always my favourite season.</b>
If a rooster lays an egg at the center of a two-sided roof, which way will it roll off? <b>How hard was the egg forced up the roosters arse?</b>
What is the nastiest thing you've ever put in your mouth? (not necessarily voluntarily) <b>I don't actually know!  I'll go with the Ritalin my parents made me take when I was younger.</b>
If tasked with launching a pumpkin as though it were artillery, would you utilize a catapult, a trebuchet, or an air cannon? <b>Catapult.  I like a good catapult.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202258:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:39 AM:name=A Gay Little Cat Boy)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(A Gay Little Cat Boy @ Oct 15 2010, 01:39 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202258"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->But Dave, why no love for the Cat Boy? <b>But you've got no womb, where will the foetus gestate, in a cardboard box?</b>
Is he not cute enough? <b>He's lacking the necessary sexual organs.</b>
Can I keep asking as many random questions as I want? <b>Are you the Peoples Front of Judea?</b>
One day, a person went to horse racing area, Instead of counting the number of human and horses, he instead counted 74 heads and 196 legs. Yet he knew the number of humans and horses there. How did he do it, and how many humans and horses are there? <b>A survey handed out at the gate?</b>
What would happen if you rolled your face on the keyboard? <b>Probably the same kind of thing that happened when I fell asleep on top of it.</b>
If you knew me would you buy me a drink? <b>Of course!  If you're ever in the UK we'll have a pint or two.</b>
Could we one day learn how to fly? <b>Only through the use of external propulsion systems.</b>
Are kids getting stupider these days? <b>Daily and exponentially.</b>
Did you get the new questions I asked you? <b>Which ones?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202264:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:42 AM:name=sergster1)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(sergster1 @ Oct 15 2010, 01:42 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202264"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hello? <b>Hello!</b>
How you doing? <b>Pancakes!</b>
Mudkip? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rolleyes.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rolleyes.gif" />  <b>Bastard bloody Pokemon, I'd ban them if I could.</b>
Do you love me?  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" />  <b>Are you female?</b>
Herpity derpity derp? <b>Arf! and Barp!</b>
Whats worse then a 10 dead babies stapled to 10 trees? <b>Being the street cleaner who's gotta sort the mess out?</b>
Are you scared of me? <b>The better question is are you scared of me.</b>
Am i cool? <b>Do I know you?</b>
Are you cool? <b>It's night time, the window is open and the heating is off.  So yeah, I'm quite cool.</b>
WH3N 1S 73H 5UP3R 5CR1BBL3N4UTS C0M1N6 0U7? <b>When 1337 speak has finally been eradicated from the planet.  Erkle > 1337.]/b]
Smush Smush? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> *Smash Instant Pototoes</b>
Orange Crush? <b>WKD Blue</b>
When will the world end? <b>You'll have to ask the American military that.</b>
Do you like waffles? <b>As long as they're not blue</b>
When i grow up will i be able to fly? <b>When I grow up I'll be stable.</b>
Where is the money hidden? <b>I don't believe in money.</b>
Should i stop asking questions now? <b>Yes, sure, wait, no, what?</b>
Objection? <b>My biggest objection is the disaster capitalism model of American society and their imperialism.</b>
How will we stop the pokenoobs/nintendo fanboys when Pokemon Black/White is released in english and 3DS is released? <b>By voting me world leader.</b>
Is this the end? <b>No.</b>
Whut Whut? In the butt butt? <b>I suppose it's better than you doing The Bird is the Word.</b>
KTHXBAI? <b>BOLLOXHI</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202274:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:49 AM:name=ZaeZae64)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ZaeZae64 @ Oct 15 2010, 01:49 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202274"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->O hey thur. <b>You've got a purty mouth.</b>
How'd you get your name? (Referring to the "Trolley" part) <b>It's my IRL nickname, I used to be a trolley collector.</b>
Favorite Console? <b>Sega Saturn.</b>
Least favorite Game series? <b>Modern Warfare</b>
Favorite Game series? <b>Don't have one.</b>
DS or PSP? <b>DS</b>
What do you think of the 3Ds so far? <b>It's got me as excited for it's launch as the MegaDrive, SNES, Saturn, N64 and Dreamcast did.</b>
What's the dumbest question you've ever been asked? <b>There are far too many to be able to pick just one.</b>
Megaman or Megaman X? <b>Megaman.</b>
Any games you're currently excited for? <b>Dead Rising 2 (I know it's out, but I don't own it yet), Black Ops, the new multiplayer Assassins Creed and Fallout:New Vegas.</b>

And now I'm done yo.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202287:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:57 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Oct 15 2010, 01:57 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202287"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->inb4Dave'spostansweringmyquestions? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smileipb2.png" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smileipb2.png" /> <b>Not if I delete it! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/evil.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="evil.gif" /></b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202296:date=Oct 15 2010, 02:01 AM:name=Joktan)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Joktan @ Oct 15 2010, 02:01 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202296"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hey!!! <b>Stacks!</b>
Whats in your fridge that you really want to eat? <b>Nothing in particular, but there's a tasty pack of Curry flavoured Super Noodles in the pantry that I've got my eye on.</b>
How many times do you brush your teeth a day? <b>Once.</b>
Will you play resident evil 5 with me? <b>I don't own RE5, I thought it was a pretty terrible game.  The only time I enjoyed playing it was when I played on-line with Gaisuto</b>
Will you play halo 3 with me? <b>I hate Halo, sorry dude.</b>
Will I ever be in the know your temps thing? <b>Have you ever bothered to sign up for one?</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202299:date=Oct 15 2010, 02:02 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Oct 15 2010, 02:02 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202299"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3202293:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:59 AM:name=TrolleyDave)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Oct 15 2010, 01:59 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202293"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=3202228:date=Oct 15 2010, 01:22 AM:name=ProtoKun7)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ProtoKun7 @ Oct 15 2010, 01:22 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202228"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Dave sets up Dave's KYT. Soon Dave will close Dave's KYT. What happens if Dave does not answer all the questions before having to close Dave's KYT? <b>Then Vulpes beats me with a wicker stick until the laws of physics change and the thread magically re-opens.</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Power abuse at its finest? <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> <b>It's what we do best!</b>
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->


<!--quoteo(post=3202301:date=Oct 15 2010, 02:05 AM:name=Scott-105)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Scott-105 @ Oct 15 2010, 02:05 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3202301"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Who you calling geezer, geezer? <b>Who you calling geezer, bloke?</b>

I may get the new Fallout game, but I want Fable sooo badly. What should I do? <b>Go with the one you want the most!</b>

Do you ever abuse your modly powers? <b>Never, I'm as uncorruptable as an American politician.</b>

Give me some <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> You will be payed, of course. <b>Go on....</b>

Want some pineapple express? <b>If it's a lethal as it is in the film, then HELL YES!</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 15, 2010)

How are you?
Thoughts on me?
Thoughts on my Poogie avatar?
Thoughts on my previous rabbit-WHAM-wall-banging avatar?
What color is your Sega Saturn?
Favourite Saturn game?
Have you ever played Nanatsu Kaze no Shima Monogatari?
Have you ever played Jung Rhythm?
Have you ever modded a Saturn?
How many consoles do you own?
How many games have you bought?
Highest price paid for a game?
Favourite gaming-themed-collectible?
How many hours a day do you spend on the temp?
Why GBATemp?
Why a mod?
Who is the hottest temper?
Who is the lamest temper?
If you could be any other temper, who would you be?
If you could be any other person, who would you be?
If you could have any job, what would it be?
If you could live anywhere, where would it be?
If you could live in any past period of time, when would it be?
If you could live in any game, which would it be?
If you could single-handedly destroy any multi-national corporation, who would it be?
If you could invent a new word, what would it be?
Are people really becoming increasingly fraudulent?
Have you ever dated a psychopath?
What is the best way to get rid of a lingering cold?


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Dave!
How are you?
Which Mobile Phone you have?
Are you reading books?
Do you have a PS3?
Do you have a WII?
Which is your favorite game?


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 15, 2010)

Whats up?
Is that Doctor House in your avatar?
Bai


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey there old man!

Teehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Do you miss being a regular temper?
Why don't you enjoy the taste of coffee?
Do you plan on making me your right hand person when you become Prime Minister?
What are your plans for if you do become one?
Will you... Allow drug dealers to roam free legally?
Can we throw a few tempers into a pit of fire?
Do you think they'll scream?
Is this a bit too sadistic for you?
Were you expecting any less from me?
Or a little more?
Will you donate to Phoenism as Minox did?
Would you join if we told you free boobs were involved?
What about if bellydances were involved, would you join?
Would you be amongst the spies or amongst the leaders of the organization?
Will you get naked for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can I probe you again?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2010)

What do you think of me?


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2010)

Dave?


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

Which other temper would you like to see in a bare-knuckle fist fight with iFish?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2010)

Which would you rather have: A fast paced police interrogation (you're being interrogated) or a no questions asked one way trip to the town square blindfolded?

If it's the latter, then let me get my blindfold, otherwise you'd better take a load off because we may be here awhile.

Where were you the night of the 14th.. nah too clichéd... how about the morning of the 15th?

Which weapon would you choose if you had to use one: A hammer, a sickle,


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 15, 2010)

Apple or Orange?
Have you tried Poutine?
Are you hungry right now?
GBAtemp is awesome, amiright?
Do you own Fallout 3? If so, do you like it?
Kotaku or Destructoid?
Have you played Transformice?
Do I ask too many questions?

What is the answer to the question below?
What is the answer to the question above?

Should I leave Canada (vacation)?
Any suggestions on where to go for a vacation?
Do you plan on visiting Canada?
Canada > UK?

Do you like horses?
Do you like cats?
On a scale of 1-10, how similar is Veho and a goat?

Do you know what a loonie is?
A toonie?

What consoles do you own?
Handhelds?

Why TrolleyDave?
Do you like nuggets?
Gold or Chicken?
Do you like the show Better Off Ted?
Have you ever played the game, Minecraft?
Are you hungry right now?
Are you interested in the Nintendo 3DS?
Nintendo, Sony or Microsoft for videogames?
Nintendo or Sega?

TrolleyDave is awesome!


----------



## The Pi (Oct 15, 2010)

I like skittles, do you like skittles?
Should RoxasIsSora shut his cakehole?
Thoughts on ifish?
Thoughts on *Pi*racy?
Thoughts on God/religion?
Thoughts on GBAtemp is general?


:catboy: ?
:facepalm: ?
:win: ?
:fail: ?
owerabuse: ?

poopyhead?

After Minox?

Which is a lie Cake or Pie?


1+2+3+.......+999+1000?
^there had to be a hard-ish one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Q's?
Your A's?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> How are you? *Ribbit!*
> Thoughts on me? *You seem sound enough to me!*
> Thoughts on my Poogie avatar? *Who is Pookgie?*
> Thoughts on my previous rabbit-WHAM-wall-banging avatar? *I don't have the memory capacitry to remember it sorry!*
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Hey there old man! *Hey there you whippersnapper!*
> 
> Teehee
> 
> ...


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2010)

Dave?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Which would you rather have: A fast paced police interrogation (you're being interrogated) or a no questions asked one way trip to the town square blindfolded? *Police interregations are nothing really, so for the excitement I'll go for the one tway trip to the town cetntre.*
> 
> If it's the latter, then let me get my blindfold, otherwise you'd better take a load off because we may be here awhile. *Wait, you're not going to blindfold me and touch me in my special place are you?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Langin (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know me?
Do you like me?
Are you Dave?
Do you like pokemon white?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Do you know me? *I know who you are!*
> Do you like me? *You seem sound enough to me, but I don't know you well enough to make a firm decision either way.*
> Are you Dave? *Dave's not here man.*
> Do you like pokemon white? *Grrr, Pokemon.  It's partially responsible for the state of kids these days.*


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
Do you hate me?
Do I hate you?
Ni?
Are those all the questions I have for now?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Do you know who I am? *Erm, no.*
> Do you hate me? *Are you the one who took my Dorito's?*
> Do I hate you? *Yes.*
> Ni? *Bring me a..... SHRUBBERY!*
> Are those all the questions I have for now? *Around about this time each day I like to go for a poo.*


----------



## exangel (Oct 15, 2010)

Would you consider yourself a scientist?
Do you like the Matrix series?
Do you meditate?
Do you think we will see human settlement of the moon or other planets in our lifetime?
Have you heard of/do you like the TV series "Dollhouse", "Eureka", "Lie to Me"?
Do you have a favorite Final Fantasy game?
Are you optimistic about a global change to more reusable and sustainable resources/energy before 2020 (by some estimates, a deadline for a near-cease to the gross consumption of fossil fuel, and by some estimates a projected date for {a major milestone of} the Singularity)
Do you expect anything of global significance will happen on or around Winter Solstice of 2012?


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 15, 2010)

Furries?
Thoughts on me?
You mom?
Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego?
Where in the world is Overlord Nadrian?
DERPDERPDERPDERP.
I'm gay.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> Would you consider yourself a scientist? *Science interests me deeply, but most of it goes over my head unfortunately.  I'm more of a philosopher.*
> Do you like the Matrix series? *The first one was outstanding, the other two were just average unfortunately.*
> Do you meditate? *I used to meditate quite alot but not so much these days.*
> Do you think we will see human settlement of the moon or other planets in our lifetime? *While I'd love to say yes I highly doubt it.  With the emphasis in modern society on profits instead of social growth, understanding and philosophical advancement we won't see settlement of the Moon until corporations feel that we can "show them the money".
> ...


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2010)

How have you been recently?
What is your opinion of the Dragon Quest series?
What was your first video game?
Left or Right?
Which way is around?
Big Boss or The Boss?
Blue, Red, or Green?
Favourite movie at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Do you fear the Night Mares?
What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
Comics or Manga?
What was the scariest game you've ever played?
Phoenix or Edgeworth?
Day or Night?
Does it feel odd hosting your own interview?
More questions?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey thar!
How you doing?
Whats your favorite band/artist atm?
Whats your all time favorites song?
movie?
game?
console?
Last movie you saw?
What NDS do you have?
Opinion on me? 
or   or  or   ?
ifish or iFish?
Sony VS Microsoft VS Ninty?
Apple VS Microsoft?
Mario VS Sonic?
DSi XL VS DS lite?
Favorite flashcart?
Currently playing?
What do you use as a music player?
What would you do If i told you that reading this last question is just wasting 3 seconds of your life?

Cyah later


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2010)

Coffee? 
Tea?  
Propolis? 
Stevia? 
Kava-kava? 
"Alternative" medicine? 
Western medicine? 
Large Hadron Collider? 
Horrendous Space Kablooie? 
No TV and no beer? 
What else?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoa, that was very smart and witty. You totally turned the brown factor up, especially if your avatar isn't even your angry face. /no sarcasm... really if someone could punch me through standard TCP/IP just a picture of you might do it. Vulpes posted something like that, I guess it's up to me to wade through the EOF for a picture.

BUT WAIT THERE'S MOAR:

If you were turned into a CING character, what would you look like in game? You're gonna have to draw for this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And one more for the road: Thoughts on me?


----------



## iFish (Oct 15, 2010)

Hiya, Dave!

Thoughts on Ke$ha?
Sonic 4? your thoughts
Martins drawings?


----------



## xist (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey TD, i'll get to my questions right away...(this isn't one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Which books have you read lately and can you name 3 authors you've read that you particularly liked?
If you could get a job tomorrow what would you want? Nothing too unrealistic but supposing you have a little flex in the way of getting a more ideal job. (so no Astronauts or F1 Driving careers will be accepted!)
How much of your life do you regret?
You're stuck in your burning home (alone...family are out) and need to escape. Which 3 personal possessions do you reach for?
Did you ever type in and save a Poke from a magazine way back when?
Bomb Jack?
Given the current UK Political Parties have all shafted themselves one way or another lately what hope do you see for future government and the UK as a whole?
Should Wales devolve as Scotland has?
If you could speak one other language what would it be?
Point and Click or Waggle?


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2010)

'Nick Clegg for Prime Minster!' regret or an ironic joke?
Pros and Cons of the coalition?
What did you think of the Labour leadership contest and what do you think of the victor?
How od we cut the defecit?
When you hear Clegg and Cameron talk about fairness, do you like me think "bullshit?"
Why has the global social democratic/socialist movement been forced into retreat? Surely it's a perfect time to ensure we change our economy to a more sustainable model?
Recently, I've been getting into the Shin Megami Tensei series. I find them very innoventive. What are you views on the series?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How have you been recently? *Same old same old haffy mate.  I'm too old for excitement now, my heart can't take it! lol*
> What is your opinion of the Dragon Quest series? *I've never really played them to be honest.  I've got the latest DS on on the flashcart but haven't had a chance to play it yet.  It looks pretty good though.*
> What was your first video game? *First arcade game I ever played was Donkey Kong.  Still love it to this day.  First home video game I played was Beach Head on the C64, got it on a disk from a mate along with Summer Games.*
> Left or Right? *Right-handed, and both left and right of centre politically.*
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2010)

I might as well toss out a few random questions while we're still bending your ear.

If you're typing in this thread.....and I'm typing in this thread....then who the hell is watching the NDS hype threads?  _OSHI!!!!_
How can Englanders possibly prefer warm beer to cold beer? 
Same question for tea.
Hottest actress of today?
Hottest actress of yesteryear?
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? 
Favorite mode of transportation?
Choose your sword! (short, long, broad, rapier, scimitar, dagger, etc)
What country has the hottest women, and why?
Do all philosophers have an "S" in their name? 
If there are plans underway to commercialize spaceflight, how long will it be before space is filled with pirates and military combat craft? 
Hey! There's a good question!! What would your ideal spacecraft be?
How many suspensions have you given out in a single day? My record is currently 45-50. 

I'll see if I can come up with a few more before that asshole closes this threa.....whoops....


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you liek mudkipz?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Hey TD, i'll get to my questions right away...(this isn't one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello Dave!

What would you do if you see a bear in front of you?

What's your favorite Will Smith movie?

What are you going to eat for lunch?

Do you have plans today?

What's your favorite Ninja Turtle character?

What was your favorite childhood show to watch?

I can't think of anymore. But thanks for answering them!


----------



## Langin (Oct 15, 2010)

is it good to cut yourself?
Am I crazy?
Do you want a 3ds?
Whats your first console ever?


----------



## Cloak519 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, TrolleyTime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you could go out to dinner with one woman, other than any spouses, who would it be?
Is Jeremy Bentham a philosopher and does he have an "S" in his name? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I gave you three wishes but one of them had to go horribly wrong like they do in movies, which wish would you hope to go horribly wrong?
How come we don't have a TrolleySmiley? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rumour has it that you got your name after fighting off zombies during a zombie apocolypse with nothing but a trolley... is this true?
Why isn't it true?
If you worked in a place and had to handle dildos - and your workmates referred to you as "Dildo Dave" - would you be called "DildoDave"?
Opinions on the Sexbox 360?
Do I get a housepoint?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I might as well toss out a few random questions while we're still bending your ear.
> 
> If you're typing in this thread.....and I'm typing in this thread....then who the hell is watching the NDS hype threads?  _OSHI!!!!_ *Oh fuck!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2010)

Thoughts on me


----------



## RoMee (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi trolley,

can I borrow your mod powers for a day??


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2010)

Name one temper you would like to spambot. :3
edit: OH AND STATE WHY


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Thoughts on me


----------



## iFish (Oct 15, 2010)

If I got a 360 could we play a game?

Does the PS3 have gaems?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Name one temper you would like to spambot. :3
> edit: OH AND STATE WHY *There's no user in particularly that annoys me that much that I want to spambot them.  Plus it's funner to sadistically torture them by trashing their posts and suspending when they have an epi over it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you know who I am?

Do you know what I do?

Do you know that I'm watching you from across the street?

How are you anyway?

On a scale of 1 to "Transformers 2: Revenge of the Fallen" fan, how crazy do you believe I am?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2010)

Who am i?
Where am i from?
Do you prefer the City or the Country?
Cow or Chickhen?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Do you know who I am? *Costello in disguise?*
> 
> Do you know what I do? *Student?*
> 
> ...


----------



## haflore (Oct 15, 2010)

Am I too American?
Are you ready for some football?
Football(soccer) or Football(stupid)?
Damage Per Second, or Damage Per Hit?
Fragmentation or Incendiary?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Am I too American? *Not particularly, but you said you weren't American anyway!*
> Are you ready for some football? *Always ready for football.*
> Football(soccer) or Football(stupid)? *There's only one real sport called football.*
> Damage Per Second, or Damage Per Hit? *Damage per Hit*
> Fragmentation or Incendiary? *Fragmentation.*


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 16, 2010)

HI!

Who am I?
Who are you?
Who is this?
Cheese? Banana?
POKEMON? 
Footy?

England?

CANADA > ENGLAND?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> HI! *HIGHER.*
> 
> Who am I? *You are that bloke over there with the X after his name that isn't MegaMan.*
> Who are you? *I'm the dude.*
> ...


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 16, 2010)

How are you mate?
Were you the guy that came up with KYT?
Do you want to visit Australia?
Do you reckon you will?
Favourite band?
Favourite game?
Favourite movie?
Favourite temper (excluding yourself)?
Will you humbly acknowledge you are the measurment against which all awesome is measured (at least on the moderating staff)?
Are you going to abuse your powers and keep this thread open for longer?


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 16, 2010)

Whatsup?
Favorite DS game?
Do you like pie?
Do you really open up threads to increase post count?


----------



## Escape (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi 
Do you know me? 
Probably not, since I don't post much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since I was born in England, doesn't that make me... British? 
Is it true that British people love football? 
What about rugby? 
And cricket? 
Arsenal fan, by any chance? 

Do you like to troll? :]
Any obsession with trolleys? 
Who's Dave? 
Is he cool? 
Cooler than me? 
Probably not. 

Would you say that the afterlife is exactly the same as the real life?
If so, doesn't that mean that you might be dead? 

Is it true that 2+2=5? 
Can you prove me wrong? 

Mehh... can't think of interesting questions ><
Do you have a qustion that you'd like me to ask you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> How are you mate? *I'm good thanks mate, just getting fed up with the lack of employment.  I thought sitting around at home all day would be enjoyable but it's causing male pattern baldness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright, onions aside, what's your proper opinion of me?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Alright, onions aside, what's your proper opinion of me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright people, it's been fun but this round is OVAH! 
Yes! A whole day early!



(couldn't resist)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Alright people, it's been fun but this round is OVAH!
> Yes! A whole day early!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know why but that video looks awfully familiar... As if someone sent it to me twenty minutes ago... XD

So... If you donate to Phoenism you will get bellydances from all of the women with talent... Is that okay with you?
I don't see how Trolleyism is more superior than Phoenism, how so?
Don't you mean Phoenism is better than Trolleyism?
My spies in your organization said that Trolleyism was actually a cult and the spies I send to Minox's organization were a bunch of weaklings who were easily manipulated by the sight of boobs, is that all true?
Don't you just hate the, "Your thoughts on me" questions?
Wouldn't your behavior towards them be enough of an answer?
Can we go set people on fire now and dowse their followers in acid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I need to know... why can't I just clean you instead of No. 10? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought you liked my probing, is your arsenal far too delicate?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you find yourself wanting to answer the "Your thoughts on me" questions with 
"I think you're a fucking asshole!"?


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you angry with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If not, then why are you mean to me? o.0


----------



## mameks (Oct 16, 2010)

What's up?
that is all.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> i don't know why but that video looks awfully familiar... as if someone sent it to me twenty minutes ago... xd *you say nuffink, you heard nuffink and you can't prove nuffink!*
> 
> so... if you donate to phoenism you will get bellydances from all of the women with talent... is that okay with you? *how much will i be paid and how long will it take me to usurp the position of leader?*
> i don't see how trolleyism is more superior than phoenism, how so? *i don't have to prove anything woman, it's just superior!
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

1. have you ever seen a chuff on its own?
2. what did you really think of that hadrian?
3. that guy with the gash on his head at the take away place...what the fuck was that about?
4. my iron man t-shirt...good or shit?
5. sorry that pizza i made you gave you a fucked up stomach, forgive me?


----------



## Minox (Oct 16, 2010)

traitors or spies?
what would you do if you saw a traitor duck sneak around?
torn apart by a million cute ant lions or slowly murdered with a spoon?
weirdest thing you've done in a public space?
davette?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2010)

did hadrian purposely poison you, or was it accidental?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

gaydrian said:
			
		

> *haaaaaaadie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

primark is your friend dave. theres a fucking back to the future t-shirt  they have that is mine.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

minox_ix said:
			
		

> traitors or spies? *spies.  traitors are enemies to the cause of trolleyism, spies are intelligence gathers for trolleyism.*
> what would you do if you saw a traitor duck sneak around? *get the orange sauce ready and pre-heat the oven.*
> torn apart by a million cute ant lions or slowly murdered with a spoon? *slowly murdered by a spoon.  that way i could catch up on any telly i wanted to see before i died.*
> weirdest thing you've done in a public space? *been involved in a riot.*
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

gaydrian said:
			
		

> primark is your friend dave. theres a fucking back to the future t-shirt  they have that is mine.



bookmarked, cheers geezer!  speaking of back to the future, my sister should have the bluray set some time soon.  shall be invading her house then.  after seeing that clip from the extras you posted on facebook i'm dying to see all the bonus stuff.  plus, fucking hidef back to the future on a 40" telly, awesomeness wrapped in fucking brilliant!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

oh yeah downloaded that and the two sequels. oh god my sunday is set, gonna watch those bitches.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

i'm tempted to download them, but i've only got a 20" telly.  she's got a 40" plasma and a beautiful sound system so i don't wanna spoil the viewing pleasure.  it's like having sex with an ugly chick and then moving on to a hot one.  the first time would have been much more memorable if you'd have just held out for the hot one.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

i got a 40 incher from the british heart foundation store for 20 quid. its one of those huge fuck off tellies that isnt hd ready but looks a lot better then 90% of the hd ready tvs out there.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

fucking hell mate, that's a bargain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  like i said at yours i miss my old crt telly.  i forgot how good they looked.  lcd/plasma is nice, but crt has much brighter colours and sd consoles look like shit on anything else.  the snes on an lcd telly looks bad, really bad.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2010)

oh shit i played a c64 on hd tv and it looked like a fucking wreck. i have no 360 or ps3 so no reason to go hd right now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 16, 2010)

i've got one of those c64 in a joystick things and it looks total ass on the lcd telly.  my only other option is the emu.  it can play that on the crt monitor but i've still never seen a c64 emu that looks right.  the colours always seem a bit off to me, and it never quite sounds like sid should.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

sorry folks but this session's over now!  thanks for taking part td you cunt, i hope you hated it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




next session : http://gbatemp.net/t260515-know-your-temps-minox-ix


----------

